# Coloured party contact lenses online (Ireland)?



## Plek Trum (26 Feb 2008)

Hi all,
I have a fancy dress party coming up in May and would like to get disposable non-prescription party contact lenses - something coloured / animated like cat eyes, to complete the outfit.

I have found a lot of UK websites for them.  Does anyone know of any Irish based ones OR stockists in Kerry / Limerick where I might get them?
Thanks..


----------



## DavyJones (18 Oct 2009)

PT, did you ever manage to get them?


----------



## Plek Trum (20 Oct 2009)

Yes - very cheaply (and efficiently) from www.bodyjewellery.co.uk (or .com / or similar sounding site). Very cheap prices, free delivery to Ireland and had them within 48 hours of ordering. Ordered them for Halloween.... ooeeooo!


----------



## truthseeker (20 Oct 2009)

How did they feel to wear?

I got some off ebay a few years back but they hurt my eyes like mad to wear them so I gave it up as a bad job.

I subsequently spoke to an optician about it and she indicated one could damage ones eyes if not 'measured' for contacts - no idea how true that it.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Oct 2009)

Thanks PT, have never wore them before, all of Truthseekers questions apply to me also.


----------



## Plek Trum (21 Oct 2009)

It was www.bodyjewelleryshop.com   - I didnt wear them, got them for my sister but I have a set for Halloween.  Haven't tried them in yet, don't usually wear contacts so I can't comment on how comfortable they may be.  Have a an early halloween party this Saturday so will report back on Wednesday - hopefully all postitive!


----------



## truthseeker (21 Oct 2009)

Plek Trum said:


> It was www.bodyjewelleryshop.com - I didnt wear them, got them for my sister but I have a set for Halloween. Haven't tried them in yet, don't usually wear contacts so I can't comment on how comfortable they may be. Have a an early halloween party this Saturday so will report back on Wednesday - hopefully all postitive!


 
We shall await your verdict on comfort with bated breath! Also will be wanting to hear of the reactions of other party goers to your different eyes!


----------



## Plek Trum (28 Oct 2009)

Great weekend, excellent party BUT I left out the lenses! Im not a contact lens wearer but got one in easy enough but I was 'aware' of it so took it out again as I knew it would preoccupy me for the night. Lenses were very soft and easy to use and went in fine once I got a hand on the technique, I just felt they weren't for me. Looked good though (if you count the one eye and ten minute test run!)


----------



## truthseeker (28 Oct 2009)

Plek Trum said:


> Great weekend, excellent party BUT I left out the lenses! Im not a contact lens wearer but got one in easy enough but I was 'aware' of it so took it out again as I knew it would preoccupy me for the night. Lenses were very soft and easy to use and went in fine once I got a hand on the technique, I just felt they weren't for me. Looked good though (if you count the one eye and ten minute test run!)


 
Thanks for the update Plek Trum - totally understand what you mean about being 'aware', thats what happened me when i tried before and the 'awareness' became irritation after an hour or so.


----------

